#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα: Συνένωση αγροτεμαχίων

## ntemhs

Μπορεί να γίνει συνένωση 2 μη αρτιων αγροτεμαχίων (3,3 στρέμματα έκαστο) που έρχονται σε επαφή με μονοπάτι (παλαιό) μήκους 40 μ στο πρόσωπο των αγροτεμαχίων και να καταστεί ένα άρτιο κατά κανόνα και οικοδομήσιμο? Ευχαριστώ.

----------

